# North Carolina Fish Stocks



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

"Among fish species traditionally targeted by the public, chronic overexploitation has led to precipitous declines in annual harvest. Since 1997, harvest of southern flounder, a North Carolina seafood staple, is down by 81%, spot by 85%, croaker by 88% and weakfish (grey trout) by a shocking 97%. Striped bass (77%) and bluefish (63%) are also in decline. Recent efforts by the state to drastically limit the total harvest of southern flounder-caused by state managers allowing 33 years of commercial overharvest-have resulted in severe restrictions on public access to that stock. "North Carolina's fishing heritage is at stake, and without meaningful reform, these trends may be irreversible," said CCA Chairman Bert Owens." 

Personally, I respect commercial fisherman as a whole. But it appears something is going wrong.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks to commercial netting of course.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

When the commercial fishing industry owns the very commission making the rules its not unexpected. Hopefully the next governor is not as corrupt and will appoint people that are fair and deserve the post.


----------



## oldguy (Sep 15, 2014)

This sucks. Old enough to remember fall spot runs in the Cape Fear area. Leaving the pier with coolers full of spots. Remember the surf at Masonboro Island adjacent to Johns Creek when we could put a galvanized trash can full of whiting in the jon boat. And the fish were always there and in abundance. We took what we could eat or freeze and left some for others. No trouble locating pogies from my father's boat back then. The fish did not disappear in these numbers due to sport fisherman...


----------



## Drum Junkie (Aug 10, 2020)

So many galvanized trash cans full by x number of people takes its toll after a while wouldn’t you think?🤔


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

oldguy said:


> This sucks. Old enough to remember fall spot runs in the Cape Fear area. Leaving the pier with coolers full of spots. Remember the surf at Masonboro Island adjacent to Johns Creek when we could put a galvanized trash can full of whiting in the jon boat. And the fish were always there and in abundance. We took what we could eat or freeze and left some for others. No trouble locating pogies from my father's boat back then. The fish did not disappear in these numbers due to sport fisherman...


The sheer number of sport fishermen, supporting a giant industry focused on making billions of dollars a year worldwide, couldn't possibly effect fish stock numbers compared to commercial fishing, which is mostly a reported and inspected industry. Could it?


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Drum Junkie said:


> So many galvanized trash cans full by x number of people takes its toll after a while wouldn’t you think?🤔


Not like a net.......this is on the commercial industry head, not the sportsman.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Benji said:


> The sheer number of sport fishermen, supporting a giant industry focused on making billions of dollars a year worldwide, couldn't possibly effect fish stock numbers compared to commercial fishing, which is mostly a reported and inspected industry. Could it?


Mostly............I will leave it at that. I know people who have sold illegally for YEARS. Under size, out of season and over limit. To many people have commercial license that do NOT make a living on them. Its time to cut them back. Think about it.......in all the years since 1973 that I have been fishing all over the state I have been checked exactly ONE time in my life. Deer hunting and I used to really do some deer hunting best of recollection 3 times. There is no checks and balances other than simple honesty and when money is involved it ends there.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

retired said:


> Mostly............I will leave it at that. I know people who have sold illegally for YEARS. Under size, out of season and over limit. To many people have commercial license that do NOT make a living on them. Its time to cut them back. Think about it.......in all the years since 1973 that I have been fishing all over the state I have been checked exactly ONE time in my life. Deer hunting and I used to really do some deer hunting best of recollection 3 times. There is no checks and balances other than simple honesty and when money is involved it ends there.


I 1000% promise you more money is involved with recreational fishing than commercial.


----------



## jahtez (Aug 29, 2021)

Benji said:


> The sheer number of sport fishermen, supporting a giant industry focused on making billions of dollars a year worldwide, couldn't possibly effect fish stock numbers compared to commercial fishing, which is mostly a reported and inspected industry. Could it?


I might buy that recreational fishermen impacted the stock if I thought that all the fish spent all their time within casting distance of the shore. But I'm pretty sure that's not the case. The vast majority of recreational saltwater fishermen are fishing from a beach, pier, dock, or jetty, and only in certain spots in any numbers, and it's unlikely that that's where most of the fish are. Typically, the few people I might fish with along a stretch of beach are no way catching as much as the three trawlers trolling backwards and forward in front of us making damn sure that nothing reaches the surf.

As for the multi billion dollar industry supporting recreational fishermen, I'm not sure how much of that translates to more fish as opposed to more toys and conveniences, and in most cases more expensive equipment that could do the same job at a fraction of the cost. Space age carbon-fiber and titanium 'n stuff, and massive over-engineering might drive up cost, but I'm not sure that they catch more fish for the average angler over the gear from 40 years ago.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

The number of commercial licenses are limited. That's why typically they have to be purchased from another individual, because they are valuable. Depending on the license. Rec licenses don't have a cap on them the state sells them to whoever wants one. For the most part commercial catch is regulated, you have to have a wholesale card to purchase and sell seafood legally. The amount of fish poached or legally caught and not reported by recreational anglers is unknown. As hard as it is to believe i would lean towards rec fishing being more responsible for over fishing. Having had family that has worked in fisheries management, commercial fished an recreational fished, and worked on the water most of my life.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Benji said:


> The number of commercial licenses are limited. That's why typically they have to be purchased from another individual, because they are valuable. Depending on the license. Rec licenses don't have a cap on them the state sells them to whoever wants one. For the most part commercial catch is regulated, you have to have a wholesale card to purchase and sell seafood legally. The amount of fish poached or legally caught and not reported by recreational anglers is unknown. As hard as it is to believe I would lean towards rec fishing being more responsible for over fishing. Having had family that has worked in fisheries management, commercial fished an recreational fished, and worked on the water most of my life.


We will agree to disagree then........I have family with commercial license. I know what goes on....and my opinion cannot be further from yours.


----------



## slosh (Jul 1, 2017)

Is there a Southeastern state where fish stocks are doing a lot better than ours?


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

I'm curious where garboman is on this one. Are the "locals" entitled to this too ?


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

slosh said:


> Is there a Southeastern state where fish stocks are doing a lot better than ours?


Short answer is YES. They tried to equally manage their resource much better. No way am I saying they did a great job for the most part but far better than our political mess in this state. Its pretty easy to read up on the numbers where the big catch is if you BELIEVE them. A lot of the reporting depends on honesty and I've made my opinion clear when honesty meets money.


----------



## hatterasjon (Jan 14, 2021)

surffshr said:


> "Among fish species traditionally targeted by the public, chronic overexploitation has led to precipitous declines in annual harvest. Since 1997, harvest of southern flounder, a North Carolina seafood staple, is down by 81%, spot by 85%, croaker by 88% and weakfish (grey trout) by a shocking 97%. Striped bass (77%) and bluefish (63%) are also in decline. Recent efforts by the state to drastically limit the total harvest of southern flounder-caused by state managers allowing 33 years of commercial overharvest-have resulted in severe restrictions on public access to that stock. "North Carolina's fishing heritage is at stake, and without meaningful reform, these trends may be irreversible," said CCA Chairman Bert Owens."
> 
> Personally, I respect commercial fisherman as a whole. But it appears something is going wrong.


There are nine members on N.C. Marine fisheries board . Three of these members are died in the wool commercial fisherman . one scientist ,one recreational fishermen , two sport fishermen ,and one at large. Not sure about the nineth. I have heard that some of these board members have duel fishing license. Commercial and recreational. They have already stated that they are going to let commercial fisherman used gill nets for flounder in sounds. These nets placed in the estuaries where flounder and other fish come to spawn. N.C. , to my knowledge , N.C. is only state that allows commercial fishing in sounds. When final ruling comes down for sport fishermen to harvest flounder is last of Aug. and first few days of Sept. You know why they gave sport fishermen those day ? Because average water temp . closer to shore is 78 degrees. Flounder do not like HOT water. They stay out in deeper water. The commercial fishermen get the early part of October when water temp. is down to around 72 degrees.That is the reason Marine Fisheries of NC do not dare let recreational fishermen fish at same time as them commercial boys. It's a big club and you ain't in it.


----------



## hatterasjon (Jan 14, 2021)

surffshr said:


> "Among fish species traditionally targeted by the public, chronic overexploitation has led to precipitous declines in annual harvest. Since 1997, harvest of southern flounder, a North Carolina seafood staple, is down by 81%, spot by 85%, croaker by 88% and weakfish (grey trout) by a shocking 97%. Striped bass (77%) and bluefish (63%) are also in decline. Recent efforts by the state to drastically limit the total harvest of southern flounder-caused by state managers allowing 33 years of commercial overharvest-have resulted in severe restrictions on public access to that stock. "North Carolina's fishing heritage is at stake, and without meaningful reform, these trends may be irreversible," said CCA Chairman Bert Owens."
> 
> Personally, I respect commercial fisherman as a whole. But it appears something is going wrong.


You want to have some fun ? Call the N.C. Marine Fisheries in Willminton


surffshr said:


> "Among fish species traditionally targeted by the public, chronic overexploitation has led to precipitous declines in annual harvest. Since 1997, harvest of southern flounder, a North Carolina seafood staple, is down by 81%, spot by 85%, croaker by 88% and weakfish (grey trout) by a shocking 97%. Striped bass (77%) and bluefish (63%) are also in decline. Recent efforts by the state to drastically limit the total harvest of southern flounder-caused by state managers allowing 33 years of commercial overharvest-have resulted in severe restrictions on public access to that stock. "North Carolina's fishing heritage is at stake, and without meaningful reform, these trends may be irreversible," said CCA Chairman Bert Owens."
> 
> Personally, I respect commercial fisherman as a whole. But it appears something is going wrong.


Want to play The Devils Advocate ? Call the N.C Marine Fisheries , phone number is 910-796-7215 and ask them why aren't recreational flounder fishermen allowed the same time slot as commercial fishermen. You probably already know. Late August and early Sept. the sound water for the most part is 78 degrees .Just too hot for flounder in more shallow water. Prime time to catch flounder is late Oct. when avg . sound water is around 71-72 degrees . At this temp . flounder start to move around and bite. It is not by accident that the marine fisheries give unsuspecting rec. fisherman this sh#tty time They know very few flounder will be caught this early in season. The commercial fishermen of NC have a powerful lobby group . Old saying " money talks and B/S walks.


----------



## hatterasjon (Jan 14, 2021)

retired said:


> When the commercial fishing industry owns the very commission making the rules its not unexpected. Hopefully the next governor is not as corrupt and will appoint people that are fair and deserve the post.


I just called the NCMF at above phone # .I ask why the rec .flounder slot was in late August ? The rep. said so flounder fishermen could bring their children with them before school started. Also why rec. flounder fishermen couldn't fish same time slot ac commercial fisherman ?. He said they M/F eries had to look at feasibility taken in . The M/F eries are going to meet in May on how to screw sport fishermen even more. Still commercial fishermen are going to get 70/30 of fish . Supposedly in 2 or 3 years it will be 50/50 .Don't hold your breath. Surffshr is correct . All of the NC saltwater fish stocks have pretty much collasped. The NCMF sat back and did nothing. They are about as useful as tits on a boar hog. The only way to get fish stocks back is first get rid of NCMF .The fisheries management needs to be made up of scientist and other impartial members who let the chips fall where they may. From what I see the 9 panel NCMF panel would even make the Clintons blush. They can't be voted out because they are appointed by the governor. I can't blame recreational fishermen for taking a few fish under the table when commercial boats takes ton after ton of fish. Especially after rec. fishermen come down and spend money on food , motels , tackle and fishing license. $ 1000 s of dollar. So if you are planning to come down and fish don't get your hopes up . Then you will not be dissapointed.


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

Yes, but isn't it their livelihood ? They live there, right ?
Where the heck is garboman ?
I'd really love to get his take on it.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

As long as ther are more people, which there will be, more people will want to eat fish. Not to hard to work out what's going to happen to the the fish.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Arnav said:


> Yes, but isn't it their livelihood ? They live there, right ?
> Where the heck is garboman ?
> I'd really love to get his take on it.


 Yeah I know it a way of making a living and all.........but have you heard politicians from a certain political party giving a rats a$$ about coal miners when they push their agenda? Bottom line. Stocks have crashed. Its time for a pull back and if it hurts everyone equally its got to be done. The way it is its falling on one side because of politics. If I want to fish I can go to another state that has better regulations
while ours recovers.


----------



## hatterasjon (Jan 14, 2021)

Arnav said:


> Yes, but isn't it their livelihood ? They live there, right ?
> Where the heck is garboman ?
> I'd really love to get his take on it.


You are so correct . It is some of the commercial fishermens' livelihood and I understand that. But for a lot of men that do commercial fishing it is a secondary job. Something to do on the side . I know several men that own businesses on OBX . They really make a good living with their businesses . Anywhere from owning construction companies to shop owners like cabinet shops etc. With all the business going on they really don't need the money. Once a person gets a commercial license all he or she has to do is have license renewed each year. No screening to see if it is their lively hood .One of these persons years back bought a Loran C from me . You know that was way back. He wanted to trade me puppy drum for Loran . Said he would trade me x number of puppy drum . Said best eating size were 12 "-14". I said isn't that illegal ? His reply was the rules were made for tourons. I made him pay me in cash . But you see my point ! Off shore large trawlers out of Morehead City ,Wilmington , even Georgia . They use a lot of roller nets which even goes down to bottom and takes everything. The by catch is unbelievable . I am for the commercial fishermen but not for these large boats owned by stock holders ,etc.


----------



## hatterasjon (Jan 14, 2021)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> As long as ther are more people, which there will be, more people will want to eat fish. Not to hard to work out what's going to happen to the the fish.


You are absolutely correct . Like 3 million visitors to OBX this past year . As more and more people start to realize how dangerous beef , pork , and poultry is , with all the hormones and feed that contains gmo and roundup . People now are going to sea food more and more. As a matter of fact NC can't supply all the sea food that people are requesting . Some comes from some places God only knows and the Chinese of course. In the not too distant future If you want to see salt water fish you will have Aqua World or a giant aquarium.


----------



## hatterasjon (Jan 14, 2021)

retired said:


> Yeah I know it a way of making a living and all.........but have you heard politicians from a certain political party giving a rats a$$ about coal miners when they push their agenda? Bottom line. Stocks have crashed. Its time for a pull back and if it hurts everyone equally its got to be done. The way it is its falling on one side because of politics. If I want to fish I can go to another state that has better regulations
> while ours recovers.


I don't think they will recover in the near term . Too many crooked politicians on the take. Maybe it doesn't really matter considering our economy is collapsing . Gas will never come down like it did before . Even the White House states that inflation is going to get worse. I hope all the 81 million [ we want more free sh#t army ] that put Biden in office is happy .


----------



## jahtez (Aug 29, 2021)

It's hard to believe that with the vast salt and brackish-water sounds that North Carolina is blessed with, they can't come up with a sustainable aquaculture for raising commercially desirable species in a controlled environment that provides work for its residents, profitability for corporations, and predictable stocks of seafood for consumers. Hard blue crabs, shrimp, flounder, trout, mullet, drum, and other food species should lend themselves to being farmed in a managed way.


----------



## Von (Apr 26, 2021)

jahtez said:


> It's hard to believe that with the vast salt and brackish-water sounds that North Carolina is blessed with, they can't come up with a sustainable aquaculture for raising commercially desirable species in a controlled environment that provides work for its residents, profitability for corporations, and predictable stocks of seafood for consumers. Hard blue crabs, shrimp, flounder, trout, mullet, drum, and other food species should lend themselves to being farmed in a managed way.


And then there is politics, big money and human nature that leads to irrational decisions that benefit some In the short term and screw up everything else. Nature will balance its self out over time and there’s no logical fix for this. My suggestion is for all of us that care to enjoy what we have and have faith in God or Karma if that’s your thing. Bottom line is it will all work out in the end.

Von


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

Wouldn't it be refreshing ? ? ? if that were true ? ? ?


----------



## jahtez (Aug 29, 2021)

Olber1991 said:


> North Carolina's fish stocks are abundant, diverse and include some of North America's best fisheries for striped bass, rockfish, red drum and flounder. We have been fortunate that our state's fishery resources continue to provide good sport opportunities. Overfishing has been corrected through improved stock assessments and management programs designed to protect and rebuild populations. Click here


That statement reads like it came from a fisheries management pamphlet. It's also self contradictory and ignores the realities of the current restrictions on flounder. 

Also, providing a link to an astrology website doesn't really add any credibility.


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

[QUOTE="jahtez, post: 1241262, member: 55
Also, providing a link to an astrology website doesn't really add any credibility.
[/QUOTE]
I never clicked the link, I was afraid of it.


----------



## hatterasjon (Jan 14, 2021)

jahtez said:


> That statement reads like it came from a fisheries management pamphlet. It's also self contradictory and ignores the realities of the current restrictions on flounder.
> 
> Also, providing a link to an astrology website doesn't really add any credibility.


The article was apparently written by someone , in marine fisheries spewing propaganda , or he has on rose colored glasses smoking some really good sh#t.


----------



## reeldude56 (Mar 27, 2015)

hatterasjon said:


> You are absolutely correct . Like 3 million visitors to OBX this past year . As more and more people start to realize how dangerous beef , pork , and poultry is , with all the hormones and feed that contains gmo and roundup . People now are going to sea food more and more. As a matter of fact NC can't supply all the sea food that people are requesting . Some comes from some places God only knows and the Chinese of course. In the not too distant future If you want to see salt water fish you will have Aqua World or a giant aquarium.


Read something several years ago that the majority of NC commercial caught seafood is exported out of state. Don’t get to the coast very often and have only eaten seafood once in the past 11 years while there. The shrimp were not good at all, the local seafood restaurant at home over 200 miles from the coast has much better quality seafood. I now know to look for the sign at restaurants stating local catch or whatever it is


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Day Boat Shrimp top of the line, best there is. Make friends with a Day Boat Captain and meet him at the dock when he comes in with a load.

Large Shrimp Trawl Boat which may be out for a week or more in the Sounds or the Ocean depending on season dependent on weather and how long it takes to fill the hold can be spotty as in Shrimp taken on the last night will be much better quality than Shrimp iced in the hold for 6-7 days and have already gone soft and splotchy with decomposition. 

Recreational fishing folks fishing the OBX cry when they show up from somewhere else, on a dates pre-selected on a calendar to suit their plans. want to arrive after the bite has been over for three days. They have breakfast and then go get bait from a tackle store (dropped off the day before by a commercial fisherman), then park their truck in the last available parking spot at spots like Ramp 44 and then proceed to set up camp in the water directly behind their truck and set out old bait in sand spiked rods on the wrong tide, fish all day and do not catch much, and did not move or wait to when fish tend to enter the in close tidal zone i.e. right before Dark and the 1st hour after Dawn. They leave the beach without a cooler full at dinner time and then go back home and blame someone else, and are passed on the way off the beach by some fella coming onto the beach who willing to fish all night if the wind and tide is right and who spent the day cast netting to get the freshest of bait, instead of what was left in the coolers of the tackle shops.


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

So, it's not so much the fish stocks (op), everyone else is just "doin it wrong" ?
Do you group the "seasoned" recreational surf fishermen in that category as well ?
Interesting how many agree with that.
Thanks


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Arnav said:


> So, it's not so much the fish stocks (op), everyone else is just "doin it wrong" ?
> Do you group the "seasoned" recreational surf fishermen in that category as well ?
> Interesting how many agree with that.
> Thanks


There is a lot of truth to what Garbo says. He is also pulling ya chain at the same time. I'm lazy any more and often reap the rewards of being so. No one is disputing fish stocks, its how we get them to recover is the issue. I had a great big long post on how I know several people with commercial license, what they really do for a living, what they do yearly and how far away from the coast they actually live.......its not worth the hassle of a internet argument. Nothing changes until the commission changes.....


----------



## jahtez (Aug 29, 2021)

Regardless of how well I fish or when I show up or where I go or how skilled I am, 30 years ago I did a whole lot better than I do now doing doing exactly the same things. I also don't see ordinary folks catching fish the way they did in the past. And I really don't want to hear about weather because back then the fishing seemed to me to be far less susceptible to weather changes than it appears to be today, and as long as I was willing to put up with discomfort and tougher fishing conditions I could usually find and catch fish.

Yeah, I'm an anecdotal data point of 1, but from my perspective, I (and everyone else I've seen fishing) have either been ridiculously unlucky for the past few years or the fishing has changed. To me it looks like an issue with fish stocks.


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

retired said:


> There is a lot of truth to what Garbo says.


Yup, sure is. Far fewer fish so you have be more precise when targeting them, knew that all along.
OT was regarding the privileged / local / commercial operators compared to the visiting recreational anglers.
That is the opinion I was interested in. (just pullin' his chain )


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

A few years back at the Late Spring Secret Big Drum spot the Drum bite started every single night just before dark. Every single night for about thirty days or so. Did not matter what tide. Did not matter what wind. Did not matter what swell direction. On a stretch of beach measuring less than one mile, You had to change spots on that mile of beach according to the swell direction, but it was was on every night with Big Drum. Several of Pro Drum fellas caught up to 20 some Citation Drum in a single night. The bite extended into the wee hours of the morning and for older folks like myself, standing out in the water on a shifting bar, longer than six-seven hours was too much to bear. The young fellas were still sliding them on the sand, at 2:00 AM when I had left at 1:00 AM too tired to fish.

There was one night I was so tired of standing with a rod in my hand I started to actually fall asleep, standing up, and startling myself finding that I had drifted off to sleep, with the waves hitting me knee high. Some nights I would actually envision a big fluffy lazy boy type chair on the beach that I could walk to and sit in and rest. I caught at least one or two Drum every night, a few nights up to Seven, as did everyone that fished that Spring who could cast. You had to hold your rod, it was not a place where you could sand spike without interfering with the other fishermen who would be standing out on a bar across the slough. If you were going to fish you had to stand out there with the Young guys in the Dark, in Shark infested waters.

A group of guys a bit older than me, in their 70's, a couple approaching 80 would fish the afternoon with Drum rods in their hands and then like clockwork, a bit before dark, they would leave to go back to their rental cottage and make dinner.

Every afternoon, because I had fished around some of these fellas for years, I told them the needed to stay, that the fish did not come until Dark.

They left every single day right before the bite would start to relax in front of a hot grill.

I do not think they caught one big Drum between the six of them on a two week trip.

I think they were fine with that but in my mind it was totally off base, they should have slept all day had breakfast at 4:00 PM and then it would have been epic for them.


----------



## Von (Apr 26, 2021)

Garboman said:


> There was one night I was so tired of standing with a rod in my hand I started to actually fall asleep, standing up, and startling myself finding that I had drifted off to sleep, with the waves hitting me knee high. Some nights I would actually envision a big fluffy lazy boy type chair on the beach that I could walk to and sit in and rest. I caught at least one or two Drum every night, a few nights up to Seven, as did everyone that fished that Spring who could cast. You had to hold your rod, it was not a place where you could sand spike without interfering with the other fishermen who would be standing out on a bar across the slough. If you were going to fish you had to stand out there with the Young guys in the Dark, in Shark infested waters.


Getting old stinks but it beats the alternative! I’ve found that hanging out watching, eating and drinking beer can be fun when my knees want take it anymore.

Von


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

Looks like this thread has wandered and is going to stay a bit OT, so ..... moving on.


----------



## hatterasjon (Jan 14, 2021)

jahtez said:


> Regardless of how well I fish or when I show up or where I go or how skilled I am, 30 years ago I did a whole lot better than I do now doing doing exactly the same things. I also don't see ordinary folks catching fish the way they did in the past. And I really don't want to hear about weather because back then the fishing seemed to me to be far less susceptible to weather changes than it appears to be today, and as long as I was willing to put up with discomfort and tougher fishing conditions I could usually find and catch fish.
> 
> Yeah, I'm an anecdotal data point of 1, but from my perspective, I (and everyone else I've seen fishing) have either been ridiculously unlucky for the past few years or the fishing has changed. To me it looks like an issue with fish stocks.


I have a friend that has a tackle shop before you get down in Hatteras. I ask him why he would tell fishermen that came in that fish were biting really good before the wind changed or the barometric pressure dropped or the barometric pressure was rising , or a front was moving in or a front was moving out etc. etc etc. He said ,I quote, "You can't tell fishermen that comes in the truth, if you do they will go to another tackle store that will make up happy sh#t and blow it up their wazoo ."


----------



## hatterasjon (Jan 14, 2021)

hatterasjon said:


> I have a friend that has a tackle shop before you get down in Hatteras. I ask him why he would tell fishermen that came in that fish were biting really good before the wind changed or the barometric pressure dropped or the barometric pressure was rising , or a front was moving in or a front was moving out etc. etc etc. He said ,I quote, "You can't tell fishermen that comes in the truth, if you do they will go to another tackle store that will make up happy sh#t and blow it up their wazoo ."


Also ,there are nine members on NC Marine Fisheries Board. One scientist , one at large , three commercial fishermen , three supposedly sport fishermen, of course two of the so called sport fishermen have duel license . Both commercial and recreational license , I forgot who nineth one is. These men are appointed by governor , who by the way has campaign contributions from commercial fishing industry. These members don't want to rock the boat so to speak therefore they go along with commercial industry. Sport fishermen don't have any more voice than my dog. You talk about the fox guarding the hen house. Them thar nine members own the hen house and Roy Cooper is sitting on top of the hen house guarding them . Now these members have already approved gill nets , pound nets gigging in the sound this year. The only way you are going to catch any fish is get a skiff about 17 ' or so and go back in the creeks and canals and fish . Back side of Ocracoke is a good place to fish from a boat. If you don't have a boat then bring some viagra and Jack Daniels. Then play with the babies momma. Better than sitting on beach with your finger up whatever hoping to get a bite. With all this corruption going on I wouldn't be surprised if sport fishermen try to level the playing field and keep a few fish in seperate compartment other than a cooler. A word to the wise , I have a cousin that is a wildlife officer and they watch with binoculars from a distance.


----------

